# BACKCOUNTRY FILM FESTIVAL



## Shrambo (Oct 20, 2004)

bump. This is tonight, I'm psyched.

I do have a question: does anyone know if the Oriental serves beers or not?


----------



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

Sho nuff! Lots and lots of beer. 

mmm... beer.


----------



## Shrambo (Oct 20, 2004)

Turned out they sure do have beer, and liquor and specials and cheap sandwiches and FOBP t-shirts too. 

Good flicks (for $5!), and I saw that they'll be showing again next week, 12/17/08.


----------



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

Shrambo said:


> Turned out they sure do have beer, and liquor and specials and cheap sandwiches and FOBP t-shirts too.


Yep. That place pretty much rules. :mrgreen:


----------

